# Fairborn swap?????? Maybe a show???



## bentwoody66 (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm shouting out to the powers that be, is there any way we could get at least one swap and maybe a show this year?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2021)

bentwoody66 said:


> I'm shouting out to the powers that be, is there any way we could get at least one swap and maybe a show this year?



You could be the powers that be Ken! Start lining up a venue and make it happen. V/r Shawn


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 24, 2021)

From what I understand there is a swap this Saturday June 26th


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 24, 2021)

Hopefully we can get confirmation on that , would be great to have a couple this year !


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 25, 2021)

Loaded up and ready for an extra early ETD tomorrow.  Selling and buying!  Should be fun!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 26, 2021)

DONT FOR GET TO TAKE PICTURES OF THE SWAP MEET , BIKES AND PARTS


----------



## BigE (Jun 26, 2021)

bicycle larry said:


> DONT FOR GET TO TAKE PICTURES OF THE SWAP MEET , BIKES AND PARTS



I was there at 730 AM only about 4 people showed up !


----------



## BigE (Jun 26, 2021)

BigE said:


> I was there at 730 AM only about 4 people showed up !


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Didn’t seem to be well advertised or promoted. V/r Shawn


----------



## BigE (Jun 26, 2021)

It wasn't my show to advertise my friend !


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2021)

BigE said:


> It wasn't my show to advertise my friend !



I know that--just say'n


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 27, 2021)

THANKS FOR THE PICS BIGE


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 29, 2021)

This weekend, hopefully get a few more people there. Me included


----------



## John Gailey (Jul 30, 2021)

Didn't make it last time but I intend to be there.  Saturday July 31
For those not in the know.  1128 N Broad St.  Fairborn, Ohio
Try to get there early.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 31, 2021)

Pictures??


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jul 31, 2021)

Any good acquisitions ??


----------

